# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] Comment insrer une variable php dans une requte SQL ?

## Yagami_Raito

Voici mon code avec deux requtes SQL mais je ne sais pas laquelle est la bonne  utilis



```

```

Merci pour votre aide !! Venez  mon secours  ::bug::

----------


## dj-julio

Salut,

la 1re est bonne


```
$sql="SELECT `nom_CDS` FROM `chef_de_service` WHERE nom_CDS='$user'" or die (mysql_error());
```

Sinon tu peux aussi faire :



```
$sql="SELECT `nom_CDS` FROM `chef_de_service` WHERE nom_CDS='".$user."'" or die (mysql_error());
```

 mais la 1re est mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yagami_Raito

Merci merci je vais gard la 1re alors!!  ::lol::

----------


## zvince

Juste une prcision : je ne l'ai pas test, mais j'ai un doute sur le or die mysql_error()) :
$sql = "SELECT ..." c'est juste la cration d'une chaine de caractres, pas une requte SQL. 
Donc $sql = "SELECT ..." or die (mysql_error()) ... euh ...
On pourrait aussi faire $sql = "Ah que coucou" or die (mysql_error())  ::mrgreen::  
par contre,
$sql = "SELECT ..." ;
$resultat = mysql_query($sql) or die (mysql_error());
a me parait mieux  :;):

----------


## Yagami_Raito

Trs juste ! J'avais pas fait attention  cette erreur. Merci pour ton observation, la modification  t ffectue  :;):

----------

